# 2006 Outback 26Rks



## BEW (Aug 28, 2011)

Exceptionally clean and well maintained. New tires and battery. All appliances work. Transferable, extended warranty. Please use this link for pictures: http://s330.photobucket.com/albums/l437/mwinter501/Trailer%20Pics/?albumview=slideshow
Also listed on Dallas craigslist: http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/rvs/2547814095.html
Call if you would like more pictures/info.$13,000. Thanks. Bruce 940-453-2560


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey! That's my favorite OB!









Yours looks practically new, good luck on selling it.


----------

